# 2005 Maxima Nav system



## 2005maxima (Jun 21, 2006)

Does anyone know how to change/hack the nav system so that I can use it while the car is in motion?


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

You cannot with out spending a bunch of money. It is run off of the speed indicator. That's why it all works when you finally come to a full stop. There is one company (can't remember the name right now) that has a modual that you can add that will recreate the speed sensor and also give you extra imputs. This way you can add a back-up camaera, DVD player, game cousel. The price is like $1,500 just for the modual (if I remember correctly).


----------

